

Open Conference Expectations - rmurphey3
https://gist.github.com/3098860

======
puredanger
I wrote a response to this ([http://tech.puredanger.com/2012/07/12/conference-
expectation...](http://tech.puredanger.com/2012/07/12/conference-expectations-
from-speakers/)) but I think mikeal's comment here gets at the heart of it
better: <https://gist.github.com/3098860#gistcomment-370439>

------
jnoller
As a conference organizer for PyCon, I wrote a piece on this last year when
the same types of questions arose from a series of Node/JS/Ruby conferences
(Non-Profit/Community Python conferences did not, as far as I know, spark the
debate).

<http://jessenoller.com/2011/05/25/pycon-everybody-pays/>

It's a different community/conference and ethos going back the 10 years of
PyCon.

